# Jeeves & Wooster Analyzed – The Suits & Clothes of Jeeves



## Meanderer (Oct 16, 2021)

"Recently, we examined the style of P.G. Wodehouse’s Bertie Wooster in the 1990s UK television series _Jeeves and Wooster_. As the show title suggests, Jeeves and Wooster are a comedic pair, like Laurel and Hardy, Abbott and Costello or Laurie and Fry, the actors who played them, so we can’t rightfully talk about Bertie’s style while ignoring Jeeves"!

"Although Bertie wears multiple outfits in each episode, Jeeves appears in the role of a valet throughout the series and is therefore nearly always in his valet’s uniform; as a servant, he doesn’t have the luxury of a varied wardrobe. In fact, he barely has a first name (revealed after more than 50 years to be Reginald). However, we can still derive a number of style ideas from what he wears and from the contrast between the two men".  
Read More


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2021)

hahaha...Laurie and Fry ( Fry & Laurie as it's usually described) .._.are_ Jeeves and Wooster...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 16, 2021)

I had to look because I couldn't figure out why Jeeves and Wooster would be on the Beauty and Grooming thread. That series certainly was good for belly laughs


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2021)

Jeeves & Wooster....dressing for Halloween....?


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 20, 2021)

Oh for the days when a gentleman looked like a gentleman.  Or a lady like a lady.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 20, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Oh for the days when a gentleman looked like a gentleman.  Or a lady like a lady.


We do try, in fact my wife tells me, I'm very trying.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 20, 2021)

Wodehouse, or to give him his full title: "Sir Pelham Grenville Wodehouse," affectionately known as Plum, the English-born comic novelist, short-story writer, lyricist, and playwright, best known as the creator of Jeeves, the supreme “gentleman's gentleman.” 

Wodehouse was a great fan of Shakespeare, and Shakespeare is where he drew his inspiration for Jeeves & Wooster. In the play, Othello, Iago, the evil villain, is more than just a villain. In many ways he is the most intelligent and appealing character in the play. Iago shows superiority over the rest of the characters in the play.

Iago is furious about being overlooked for promotion and plots to take revenge against his General; Othello, the Moor of Venice. Iago manipulates Othello into believing his wife Desdemona is unfaithful, stirring Othello's jealousy. Othello allows jealousy to consume him, murders Desdemona, and then kills himself.

Wodehouse skillfully reinvents Iago as Jeeves, he also contrives Jeeves to be the intelligent servant to Bertram Wooster, a well-intentioned, wealthy layabout, who has a habit of getting himself into trouble and it's up to his brilliant valet, Jeeves, to get him out of it. The series chronicles the misadventures, romantic and otherwise, of the impeccably dressed Bertie Wooster and his trusty and sagacious valet, Jeeves.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 20, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Oh for the days when a gentleman looked like a gentleman.  Or a lady like a lady.



Not only can I be very trying but I have been known, to paraphrase my wife, "scrub up well."


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2022)

Accessories Make the Difference for the Style of Bertie Wooster





_Leather Gloves Lend Variety_

"Though all his associates from the Drones club in London are also well tailored, Bertie always wears something that makes him stand out, and that something is the accessories he chooses, like a walking stick and a variety of coordinating hat and leather glove pairings, the latter of which can easily be put into effect today."

"Bertie actually uses three techniques for combining gloves with his suits. He matches blue gloves to his blue pinstripe suit, chooses tonality when he wears taupe gloves with a gray suit, and goes with a complementary color when pairing reddish-brown gloves with another gray suit. You can find a range of leather glove colors to accomplish these looks at Fort Belvedere, and our Men’s Leather Gloves Guide provides a number of styling options."






_A boutonniere distinguishes Bertie from his companions at the gentleman’s club_


----------



## Blessed (Jul 8, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> We do try, in fact my wife tells me, I'm very trying.
> 
> I think you both are winners in the area of style and grace. If I could live another life, I would pick yours.  Love of a lifetime with all the fun thrown in. What more could anyone ask for?
> 
> View attachment 190143View attachment 190144View attachment 190145


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2022)

Books about Town...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2022)

Jeeves and Wooster in Perfect Nonsense (2018)


----------

